# I think I need a .........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bigger couch..................


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

LMAO ,I LOVE IT! That is too cute


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, now that made me laugh, that's cute. Just get you your own couch looks like they took over.





























​*Santa and his Reindeer*​*
*


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Gotta love that!!! Very cute


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

There is still plenty of room on the arms and the back of that sofa!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

HAHA I see paw prints on the coffee table! That is quite the crew you're running up there!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Man and I get guff for letting my one baby have half the couch! That is too cute!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bluebomberx said:


> HAHA I see paw prints on the coffee table! That is quite the crew you're running up there!


Lil Roxy thinks she can take a short cut to beat the rest out the door.....:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, doesn't look like you're getting a spot! They look really comfortable! That's just adorable!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks perfect to me!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

kellange123 said:


> Man and I get guff for letting my one baby have half the couch! That is too cute!


You sit or lay on this couch , they climb right on you and lay down on you like your like part of the couch.....


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

That should be on the cover of a magazine!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The kids look so so comfy! 

WAIT!! 
Do I see an intact remote control??? 
How did that happen?!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

You are ssssssssooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lucky to have ALL those furrkids.

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous!

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Now that is one handsome couchful. I'll bet it took lots of playing to wear that crew down so they would all be napping at the same time.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> The kids look so so comfy!
> 
> WAIT!!
> Do I see an intact remote control???
> How did that happen?!!


The remote is intact because I was standing there.... Hootie's favorite thing is the remote..we've gone through 17............:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Now that's a couch!!!! Absolutely beautiful. You've got a great gang there.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Way Too Funny!!!! And, They Were So Well Behaved, Huh?

Wonderful Party !!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That is the cutest picture! You bought that couch for them didn't ya.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tessa's Mom said:


> Way Too Funny!!!! And, They Were So Well Behaved, Huh?
> 
> Wonderful Party !!


I had nothing to do with them getting up there....It is a nightly thing after there 7 pm romp in the yard......Then about 11pm everyone but Roxy goes to the bed room and gets in there spot on the bed.....


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

OH JEEZE!!! Well there is a tiny little spot in there...but I don't think even I could fit!! Yup you sure need another couch..lol.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think there is alittle room next to Hootie. If he is willing to give up the blankie. 
You should buy stock in the company that makes your remotes. You could recoup some of your money. LOL


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Mary, I love that pic. Everytime we try to get a pic like that 1 or all move. Know what you mean about needing a Bigger Couch.


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

LMBO! Now THAT is funny. I needed a laugh. =) They all look so comfy too!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Is that the life or what? I wanna come back as one of your pups!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks exactly like my couch, I've just bought a new 4 seater and 2 seater, my three have snagged the big one and OH and I are left to share the 2 seater, good thing I love them LOL


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Lucky dogs in comfort- where are you sitting!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hudson said:


> Lucky dogs in comfort- where are you sitting!



Maggie would let me squeeze in and then she would lay her head in my lap.... she shares with momma.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

there all sooo cute!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I think they fit just fine! I would love to have a housefull like that!

What a cute bunch of lounge slugs!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

That is a new favorite picture of mine!!! They all look so content!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha! I think you need to buy yourself a couch, lol.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sure you could squeeze a couple more on there


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you ever wonder at what point your house "went to the dogs"? ROFL


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I love it!!! MaggiesMom...I love you for letting that many dogs in. You're my kind of people!!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

5 goldens! o my, looks like you have a golden addiction lol..


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

timm said:


> 5 goldens! o my, looks like you have a golden addiction lol..


Actually only 4 are mine and the lil one is a foster dog.... Roxy will be finding a home....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah... maybe just a tad bit longer lol!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Boy oh Boy - Roxy's lookin' like part of the pack day-by-day!! (lol)


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Aww, what a great picture! Now all you need to do is squeeze somewhere in the middle....


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is one of the coolest pictures! How great it must be to have such a beautiful crew


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Actually only 4 are mine and the lil one is a foster dog.... Roxy will be finding a home....


 
She better because that's MY spot on the end of the couch!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> She better because that's MY spot on the end of the couch!!!!


IM sure anyone of the others would be more than willing to share there spot with you..... Just a matter of getting them up and letting you slide in there spot and them plopping down on your lap........


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

LMAO that's great!! I think they took over.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> IM sure anyone of the others would be more than willing to share there spot with you..... Just a matter of getting them up and letting you slide in there spot and them plopping down on your lap........


 
Hoots is probably my best option


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

Best lookin' bunch of dogs ever! Lexie loves her foster momma!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Lexie who?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Hoots is probably my best option


Im thinking your right on that one....... Maggs would be given you "THAT" look....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

DebsiLou said:


> Best lookin' bunch of dogs ever! Lexie loves her foster momma!


Miss that Lexi girl........... Might need to get a Lexi fix soon...... Deb show Smash that picture... think he would agree with it??????


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Miss that Lexi girl........... Might need to get a Lexi fix soon...... Deb show Smash that picture... think he would agree with it??????


He would say..."FIVE dogs on the couch-AHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> He would say..."FIVE dogs on the couch-AHHHHHHHHHHH"


I thinking he would be standing there shaking his head...... like NO way....


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Now THAT is a great photo!


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

He would say, "Lexie gets 2 spots to stretch out and I get one!" Last night I sat next to Asher and Lexie laid down next to me on the couch, on her back, paws up, chew bone in her mouth and took a long nap! It was hysterical. Asher said, "This dog has the life!!" Darn tootin'. She's my baby!


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

Boy, would I love to have Roxy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

DebsiLou said:


> Boy, would I love to have Roxy!


Her and Lexie wouldnt get along......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Her and Lexie wouldnt get along......


Why don't you take Roxy over there and let them play and see...???


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Why don't you take Roxy over there and let them play and see...???


Um because it has been said if Roxy goes to a home with another dog it will be a male.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

blah, blah, blah......give her a playdate....


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

LMAO!! That is too cute!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

That is an adorable picture.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> blah, blah, blah......give her a playdate....


Clue in Women.....................


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought I had already responded to this. That is an adorable picture!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Just saw this tonight and what a picture! You've gotta get that published somewhere! Play hard, sleep hard!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is one great picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

maybe, just maybe you can squeeze in between them! =) LOL that made me laugh... Ilove it! =)


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I think your couch is the perfect size for one more puppy!


----------

